# Baby Boer goats, does and more==TONS of Pictures



## GTAllen

A bunch of pics from the past week of new kids and the usual suspects.

Buckling runt









another Buckling









Ladies love my goats 









2 Bucklings and a Doeling









Dam and Sire









More kid goats


----------



## GTAllen

*More Pictures*



Pasture goats


















Paint due this week, suspect trips









Big fat 90day buckling


----------



## minibarn

Great pics! Beautiful goats and kids! Lovely setting!


----------



## GTAllen

*A few more*

A fresh wet buckling


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Cute!!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute! That black and white one sure is a funny looking goat!


----------



## Used2bmimi

Ooooh nice bunch of goats! Love the pictures.


----------



## GTAllen

ksalvagno said:


> Too cute! That black and white one sure is a funny looking goat!


extra long tail on that one


----------



## Tenacross

Your goats look excellent, GT.


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful goats and nice set up  Congrats!


----------



## Maggie

Nice group of boers!


----------

